# England v RSA



## Kitten (14 Sep 2007)

ahhhh ha ha ha ha   

very immature of me I know but seriously some of the best tv I've seen in a long time


----------



## Purple (15 Sep 2007)

I felt really sorry for Robinson.
I'm still delighted they lost... I had to watch the match on S4C which did take away from it a bit.


----------



## dodo (15 Sep 2007)

Oh I thought we had grown up,this England thing has run its course by now I had hoped,I was happy they won in 2003 when I knew Ireland where out,


----------



## Kitten (15 Sep 2007)

Oh come on dodo you can't not comment on england getting completely trashed - it's meant in a humourous way, you know "lighthearted banter".......... my lord this PC lark has gone way too far when you can't even have a go at england getting completely and utterly trounced - I meant 36 nil - come on!!  

I did mention 36 - nil - yeah?  Complete anihilatation............. tch tch shame on me!


----------



## Guest127 (16 Sep 2007)

wonder in the light of recent results how we might have managed against RSA? hopefully better but I wouln't be betting on it. difference is of course the Engerlish don't appear to mind whether_ we_ win or lose _our_ matches.....


----------



## Vanilla (16 Sep 2007)

After the arrogant way they treated our President I'm not sure the English Rugby team don't deserve a bit of crowing now. Although I do agree in essence that we should be over the whole colonial past bit by now otherwise. And we really don't have too much to boast about ourselves.


----------



## Kitten (16 Sep 2007)

Hang on this is about rugby not colonialism! Has everyone forgotton how they purposely lined out on the wrong side for the anthems in Lansdowne Road and refused to move?  Pathetic tactics and completely premediated.  

I was in Croke Park for the Ireland v England game and I stood for "God save the Queen" and the silence and respect from us was honourable.  I don't believe they would have acted in such a manner.  

By the way I was also delighted that day when we kicked their butts!

Now, I'm off to watch "The wind that shakes the barley" - recorded it last night


----------



## The_Banker (18 Sep 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me the amount of people who delight at England losing in soccer or rugby yet support Liverpool, Man Utd, Arsenal, Chelsea...


----------



## Tubbs (22 Sep 2007)

ahhhh ha ha ha ha  

Anyone see the France v Ireland Game last night ?

Best TV in a long time.   

(It was the Ref's fault, no it was O'Gara, no it was the colour of the shirts, no it was the national anthem, no well it must be The Brits fault then ........)


----------



## Dowee (23 Sep 2007)

The_Banker said:


> It never ceases to amaze me the amount of people who delight at England losing in soccer or rugby yet support Liverpool, Man Utd, Arsenal, Chelsea...



Liverpool have only 2-3 England players regularly in the team (and one of those has retired from the international team), it is similar for Man Utd, Chelsea and Arsenal so supporting them and being happy when the international team lose is hardly that amazing.

I'm not saying I condone people delighting in the international teams losing, I'm just pointing out the flaws in this regularly quoted argument.

Also considering Liverpool and Man Utd are owned by Americans, Chelsea is owned by a Russian and Arsenal is on its way to being owned by a Russian, the "Englishness" of these clubs is seriously diminishing.


----------



## Seagull (24 Sep 2007)

The club and country argument fails rather badly. The Georgian world cup squad has more France based players than the French squad does.

Do Man U supporters have to support Portugal every time Cristiano Ronaldo plays in the side?


----------



## Jock04 (24 Sep 2007)

Seagull said:


> Do Man U supporters have to support Portugal every time Cristiano Ronaldo plays in the side?


 

No, but I suspect many of them would hope he in particular, and Portugal in general, would do well, assuming it's not England they're playing against.  Or more likely they wouldn't be bothered at all. But I doubt they would take pleasure in Portugal losing.
For me personally, there's no hiding place for English-club loving glory-hunters who also want to jump on the anti-Engerland bandwagon when it suits them. Stinks of hypocrisy to me.


----------



## Guest127 (24 Sep 2007)

very obvious during the 2002 world cup that 100%  of the English commentators were behind Ireland. Also during the Saipan fiasco they were as split as we were on Keane. On the other hand if say Terry walked out on Engerland during the world cup would _we_ be split? Smirking and gloating no doubt.


----------



## Pique318 (24 Sep 2007)

And what about people who love Celtic and still despise Britain (and there's loads of them who do, not pointing fingers at you Jock04 but you sound Scottish so you can possibly relate easier)?

Club does not equal Country.
end of.


----------



## Jock04 (24 Sep 2007)

Pique318 said:


> And what about people who love Celtic and still despise Britain (and there's loads of them who do, not pointing fingers at you Jock04 but you sound Scottish so you can possibly relate easier)?
> 
> Club does not equal Country.
> end of.


 

Hypocrisy does not end at Hadrians' Wall, Pique!


----------



## Guest127 (6 Oct 2007)

Swing Low. Probably as far as they will go. Definitely worth their win over the Aussies today.


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2007)

Pique318 said:


> And what about people who love Celtic and still despise Britain (and there's loads of them who do, not pointing fingers at you Jock04 but you sound Scottish so you can possibly relate easier)?
> 
> Club does not equal Country.
> end of.


The Celtic loving, Sun reading, Coronation Street watching, Premiership following, patriotic Irish kind or the Scottish ones?


----------



## ninsaga (6 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> The Celtic loving, Sun reading, Coronation Street watching, Premiership following, patriotic Irish kind.....?



well put!


----------



## Jock04 (8 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> The Celtic loving, Sun reading, Coronation Street watching, Premiership following, patriotic Irish kind or the Scottish ones?


 

   and indeed


----------



## Kitten (8 Oct 2007)

Just back from 2 weeks away and god am I swallowing my words and feeling a tad stupid  - I'd nearly swear the Gods turned on me and the irish team after my post so I humbly accept all responsiblity for Irelands demise (could you even call it that?) and Englands triumph in the world cup so far........................it's all my fault...forgive me..................


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2007)

I found myself cheering for England this weekend as they beat Australia up and down the field. From a team the Aussies said had only one world-class player (Johnny Wilkinson) it was a display of pure passion. I now hope that England or Argentina win. 
I wouldn't have been happier to see the All Blacks knocked out either; a bunch of arrogant gits who poach players from all over the Southern Hemisphere, the French come back was the stuff of legend.


----------



## Seagull (8 Oct 2007)

I thought this was a new post predicting the teams for the final.


----------



## Guest127 (9 Oct 2007)

Seagull said:


> I thought this was a new post predicting the teams for the final.


----------



## Guest127 (14 Oct 2007)

Seagull said:


> I thought this was a new post predicting the teams for the final.


 
any chance of next weeks lotto  numbers?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Oct 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> any chance of next weeks lotto  numbers?


Here you go:

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10,
11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20,
21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30,
31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40,
41, 42, 43, 44, 45


----------



## Guest127 (15 Oct 2007)

On 14/9 Kitten started this tread with a post on RSA/Engerland. And now one month later was can still post about the same combination. Physic or what?  
and now CM tells me that next weeks lotto numbers are in the group he supplied above.

Spooky.


----------



## Seagull (15 Oct 2007)

Deviating somewhat, but staying with rugby. Does anyone have an accurate list of the players NZ have poached from the island nations over the past 20 years? I know I could probably google it, but I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## BillK (15 Oct 2007)

Fair play to the Kiwis mind, with them doing their bit to reduce the carbon footprint by dropping off the Aussies on their way home...


----------



## Purple (15 Oct 2007)

BillK said:


> Fair play to the Kiwis mind, with them doing their bit to reduce the carbon footprint by dropping off the Aussies on their way home...


----------



## Guest127 (17 Oct 2007)

More Spookiness ( or useless information)
the final takes place exactly
36
days after RSA walloped Engerland 36 -0


----------



## gebbel (17 Oct 2007)

Kitten said:


> ahhhh ha ha ha ha
> 
> very immature of me I know but seriously some of the best tv I've seen in a long time


 
Jeez if I was English I would never let you forget about that one, regardless of how the final goes!


----------



## Purple (17 Oct 2007)

A few fun comments [broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (17 Oct 2007)

By the way the Bledisloe Cup is being renamed. It's now to be called the World Cup 5th and 6th place play off


----------



## Kitten (18 Oct 2007)

Jeez Purple, I've actually met Andy Leslie and used to know him quite well a long time ago, now this is getting weird!


----------



## Purple (18 Oct 2007)

Kitten said:


> Jeez Purple, I've actually met Andy Leslie and used to know him quite well a long time ago, now this is getting weird!



You did get that it's satire, right?


----------



## Seagull (18 Oct 2007)

There are some new additions to the New Zealand wardrobe. The choker, and the bra - great support but no cups.


----------



## Guest127 (19 Oct 2007)

And you only have to wear it once every 4 years. In between times you can wear anything.


----------



## Kitten (20 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> You did get that it's satire, right?


 
eh yeah............


----------



## Purple (20 Oct 2007)

Well the English just couldn't do it. Pity really but at least we won't have to listen to them for the next four years. 
The fact that we had the third and fourth place teams in our group does but our lack of progression to the knock out stage into perspective.


----------



## Kitten (20 Oct 2007)

Kitten said:


> ahhhh ha ha ha ha
> 
> very immature of me I know but seriously some of the best tv I've seen in a long time


 

I just couldn't resist..................sorry


----------



## rmelly (21 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> group does but our lack of progression to the knock out stage into perspective.


 
Does it explain the performances against Namibia and Georgia? Is that you Eddie?


----------



## rmelly (21 Oct 2007)

Kitten said:


> I just couldn't resist..................sorry


 
It was hardly a performance to be ashamed of especially since neither side scored a try. As for a (presumably) Irish person gloating about our neighbour getting beaten in the final of a tournament where we failed to progress beyond the group stage...


----------



## Kitten (21 Oct 2007)

I was actually slagging myself, it was a humourous post..............


----------

